# مفاجأة محاكمة القرن.. النيابة تطالب بإعدام مبارك والعادلي



## Alexander.t (5 يناير 2012)

*





في الوقت الذي توقع فيه نشطاء كثيرون سير محاكمة مبارك في اتجاه عكس إرادة الشعب، طالبت النيابة العامة في قضية محاكمة الرئيس السابق، بإعدام مبارك ووزير داخليته حبيب العادلي، و6 من كبار مساعديه.*
*وقال مراسل قناة الجزيرة الإخبارية ان طلب النيابة أثلج صدر الحضور، من أهالي الشهداء، ومحامون الدفاع بالحق المدني.*
*وقررت هيئة المحكمة تأجيل جلسة محاكمة مبارك والعادلي إلى جلستي التاسع والعاشر من يناير المقبل.*
*وكانت  النيابة العامة قد واصلت لليوم الثالث على التوالى مرافعاتها فى محاكمة  الرئيس السابق حسنى مبارك ووزير داخليته حبيب العادلى و6 من كبار مساعديه  وعلاء وجمال مبارك ورجل الاعمال الهارب حسين سالم .*
*وأكدت النيابة بجلسة، الخميس، مسئولية مبارك والعادلى المباشرة عن وقائع قتل المتظاهرين السلميين إبان احداث ثورة 25 يناير .*


----------



## حبيب يسوع (5 يناير 2012)

ان جرائم مبارك ونظامه لا تعد ولا تحصى يكفى انه جعل مصر فى ذيل دول العالم


----------



## BITAR (5 يناير 2012)

*اكرر*
* المحاكمه الثوريه*
*غير*
*المحاكمه العاديه*
*يا ريت ننتهى*​


----------



## Rosetta (5 يناير 2012)

لا خير في شعب يطالب بإعدام حاكمه !


----------



## Alexander.t (5 يناير 2012)

Rosetta قال:


> لا خير في شعب يطالب بإعدام حاكمه !


*الكلام ده كبيير اؤى بجد!
عموماً انا واحد من الشعب اللى مفيش فيه خير وبطالب بأعدامه فى ميدان عام !*


----------



## Dona Nabil (5 يناير 2012)

Rosetta قال:


> لا خير في شعب يطالب بإعدام حاكمه !



*هييييييييييييييه لاقيت فلول زيى بس ميد  ان اردن :ura1::bud:*


----------



## Rosetta (5 يناير 2012)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> *الكلام ده كبيير اؤى بجد!
> عموماً انا واحد من الشعب اللى مفيش فيه خير وبطالب بأعدامه فى ميدان عام !*


لا كلامي جدا عادي ويعبر عن رأي كتير من الناس سواء المصريين أو مش المصريين  
على العموم الإعدام مش الحل .. الإعدام لا رح يقدم ولا يأخر! 

*أولا:* الإعدام ضد المسيحية فالرب وحده إللي بيحاسب وينهي حياة البشر مش نحنا 
*ثانيا:* لا تنسوا إنه مبارك كان حاكم على مصر شو ما عمل من إضطهادات أو أخطاء يبقى الحاكم حاكما وله إحترام وواجب على كل مواطن دون إستثناء 

ولا تقنعني يا مينا إنه مبارك لم يكن له أفضليات وإيجابيات على مصر وعلى النهوض بها والتحسين من حالها .. 
وبالأخر هذه مكافأته المطالبة بإعدامه !!!


----------



## Rosetta (5 يناير 2012)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *هييييييييييييييه لاقيت فلول زيى بس ميد  ان اردن :ura1::bud:*


حبيت ميد ان اردن هي هههههههههه
بس أحكيلي شو يعني فلول يا دونا


----------



## تيمو (5 يناير 2012)

كلمة حق

يالي أعطى أوامر بقتل أو إطلاق النار على المتظاهرين إبان حكم الرئيس مبارك ، هو ذاته الذي أطلق عليهم النار اليوم ، فما أشبه أمس باليوم ، وهو من أفتعل (حادثة الجمال) وهو المستفيد من تنحي مبارك

عرفتوا مين ؟ أو أعطي أسماء ههه




م ه ز ل ة


----------



## Dona Nabil (5 يناير 2012)

Rosetta قال:


> حبيت ميد ان اردن هي هههههههههه
> بس أحكيلي شو يعني فلول يا دونا



*لفظ فلول يطلقه اهل الثوره  ع احباء مبارك والمدافعين عنه والمعترفين بجمايله والله اعلم:smile01
فلول وافتخر :59:*


----------



## Dona Nabil (5 يناير 2012)

Rosetta قال:


> لا كلامي جدا عادي ويعبر عن رأي كتير من الناس سواء المصريين أو مش المصريين
> على العموم الإعدام مش الحل .. الإعدام لا رح يقدم ولا يأخر!
> 
> *أولا:* الإعدام ضد المسيحية فالرب وحده إللي بيحاسب وينهي حياة البشر مش نحنا
> ...



*كنت هقيمك ع المشاركه دى كمان بس موووون ف الموضوع وهيشوفنى و:budo:
هستنى لما يمشى بقى :smile01*


----------



## Rosetta (5 يناير 2012)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *كنت هقيمك ع المشاركه دى كمان بس موووون ف الموضوع وهيشوفنى و:budo:
> هستنى لما يمشى بقى :smile01*


معلش يا قمر الحال من بعضه بس أنا عشان قيمتك من قبل مش قادرة أقيم من جديد
لما نشوف روك إيمتى رح يحل هالمشكلة بقى :gun:


----------



## Alexander.t (5 يناير 2012)

Rosetta قال:


> لا كلامي جدا عادي ويعبر عن رأي كتير من الناس سواء المصريين أو مش المصريين
> على العموم الإعدام مش الحل .. الإعدام لا رح يقدم ولا يأخر!
> 
> *أولا:* الإعدام ضد المسيحية فالرب وحده إللي بيحاسب وينهي حياة البشر مش نحنا
> ...


*

مين اللى قال الاعدام ضد المسيحيه ؟!
اعتقد اكتر من مره البابا شنوده قال المسيحيه مش بتتعارض مع حكم الاعدام
من أخذ بالسيف ، بالسيف يؤخذ
فين المنطقيه فى كلام يا روزيتا ده كده مش حاكم ده كده
ربنا !!!
وانا مقولتش انه ملوش ايجابيات بس سلبياته اكتر بمراحل
يكفى انه أعدم الزراعه فى مصر
معتقدش انى محتاج احكيلك عن الزراعات المصريه والقطن طويل التيله ، بعد ما كانت مصر الدوله ، اعتقد الاؤلى فى الزراعه بقيت دوله متصحره يبقى الرئيس لازم يتعدم فى ميدان عام
لما يبقى فى اعتقال لشباب جميل كل همه أنه يشوف بلده احسن بلد يبقى الرئيس لازم يتعدم
لما يبقى فى تعذيب وانتهاك جسدى وجنسى لشباب من خيرة شباب مصر يبقى الرئيس لازم يتعدم
لما تلاقى واحد مليونير وواحد معهوش 3 جنيه ياكل بيهم يبقى الرئيس لازم يتعدم
انتى تعرفى ايه عن مصر يا روزيتا
كل اللى بيتكلم ميعرفش معانة الشعب المصرى 
وعلى بلاطه انا امى وابويا بيدافعو عن مبارك
وعشان اكون صريح اى حد بيدافع عن مبارك مستريح مادياً*


----------



## Dona Nabil (5 يناير 2012)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> *
> 
> مين اللى قال الاعدام ضد المسيحيه ؟!
> اعتقد اكتر من مره البابا شنوده قال المسيحيه مش بتتعارض مع حكم الاعدام
> ...



*يبقى لازم تسمع كلام بابا وماما وسيادة النائب يا ولا والا :act23:*


----------



## Alexander.t (5 يناير 2012)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *يبقى لازم تسمع كلام بابا وماما وسيادة النائب يا ولا والا :act23:*


*هههههههههه لو كنت بسمع كلامهم من زمان كان زمانى بقيت شخص تانى غير مينا البطل اللى انتى بتحبى تتكلمى معاه
تفتكرى لو كنت بسمع كلامهم ، كانت هتبقى دى شخصيتى ؟
صدقينى يا دونا فى ناس حالتهم تصعب على الكافر !*


----------



## Dona Nabil (5 يناير 2012)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> *هههههههههه لو كنت بسمع كلامهم من زمان كان زمانى بقيت شخص تانى غير مينا البطل اللى انتى بتحبى تتكلمى معاه
> تفتكرى لو كنت بسمع كلامهم ، كانت هتبقى دى شخصيتى ؟
> صدقينى يا دونا فى ناس حالتهم تصعب على الكافر !*



*عارفه يا مووون ان ف ناس كتير تحت خط الفقر لكن صدقنى حرام نحمله كل المسؤوليه 
احنا شعب بيكره العمل مش بيقدسه زى شعوب تانيه 
احنا شعب استهلاكى من الدرجه الاولى والانتاج اخر حاجه بنفكر فيها
سلبياتنا كشعب بتفوق بمراحل سلبياته كرئيس بس احنا كده بنمووووت ف تعليق الشماعات 
ع فكره احد اسباب كراهيتى للثوره نتايجها وسلبياتها مش كلها يعنى حسره ع مبارك *


----------



## fredyyy (5 يناير 2012)

*في مِثل هذه الظرف *

*بأتذكر الآيات :*
غلاطية 6 : 7 
لاَ تَضِلُّوا! اللهُ لاَ يُشْمَخُ عَلَيْهِ. 
فَإِنَّ الَّذِي *يَزْرَعُهُ* الإِنْسَانُ إِيَّاهُ *يَحْصُدُ* أَيْضاً. 
​*هذا مبدأ ... أن الانسان يحصد من نفس نوع ما يزرعه *

*لقد قالها أدوني بازق وحكم على نفسه *
القضاة 1 : 6 ، 7
فَهَرَبَ أَدُونِي بَازَقَ. فَتَبِعُوهُ وَأَمْسَكُوهُ *وَقَطَعُوا* أَبَاهِمَ يَدَيْهِ وَرِجْلَيْهِ. 
فَقَالَ أَدُونِي بَازَقَ: «سَبْعُونَ مَلِكاً *مَقْطُوعَةٌ* أَبَاهِمُ أَيْدِيهِمْ وَأَرْجُلِهِمْ 
كَانُوا يَلْتَقِطُونَ تَحْتَ مَائِدَتِي. *كَمَا فَعَلْتُ كَذَلِكَ جَازَانِيَ اللَّهُ*». وَأَتُوا بِهِ إِلَى أُورُشَلِيمَ فَمَاتَ هُنَاكَ.
​*وحصد إبن سليمان نتيجة عدم سماع نصيحة الشيوخ وتمادى في إزلال الشعب *
الملوك الأول : 12
7. فَقَالُوا: [إِنْ صِرْتَ الْيَوْمَ عَبْداً لِهَذَا الشَّعْبِ وَخَدَمْتَهُمْ وَأَجَبْتَهُمْ 
وَكَلَّمْتَهُمْ كَلاَماً حَسَناً، يَكُونُونَ لَكَ عَبِيداً كُلَّ الأَيَّامِ].
8. *فَتَرَكَ مَشُورَةَ الشُّيُوخِ* الَّتِي أَشَارُوا بِهَا عَلَيْهِ وَاسْتَشَارَ الأَحْدَاثَ الَّذِينَ نَشَأُوا مَعَهُ وَوَقَفُوا أَمَامَهُ،
9. وَقَالَ لَهُمْ: [بِمَاذَا تُشِيرُونَ أَنْتُمْ فَنَرُدَّ جَوَاباً عَلَى هَذَا الشَّعْبِ 
الَّذِينَ قَالُوا لِي: خَفِّفْ مِنَ النِّيرِ الَّذِي جَعَلَهُ عَلَيْنَا أَبُوكَ].
10. فَقَالَ الأَحْدَاثُ الَّذِينَ نَشَأُوا مَعَهُ: [هَكَذَا تَقُولُ لِهَذَا الشَّعْبِ الَّذِينَ قَالُوا لَكَ 
إِنَّ أَبَاكَ ثَقَّلَ نِيرَنَا وَأَمَّا أَنْتَ فَخَفِّفْ مِنْ نِيرِنَا: إِنَّ خِنْصَرِي أَغْلَظُ مِنْ وَسْطِ أَبِي.
11 وَالآنَ أَبِي حَمَّلَكُمْ نِيراً ثَقِيلاً *وَأَنَا أَزِيدُ عَلَى نِيرِكُمْ*. أَبِي أَدَّبَكُمْ بِالسِّيَاطِ وَأَنَا *أُؤَدِّبُكُمْ بِالْعَقَارِبِ*. 
18. ثُمَّ أَرْسَلَ الْمَلِكُ رَحُبْعَامُ أَدُورَامَ الَّذِي عَلَى التَّسْخِيرِ *فَرَجَمَهُ* جَمِيعُ إِسْرَائِيلَ بِالْحِجَارَةِ فَمَاتَ. 
فَبَادَرَ الْمَلِكُ رَحُبْعَامُ *وَصَعِدَ إِلَى الْمَرْكَبَةِ لِيَهْرُبَ* إِلَى أُورُشَلِيمَ.
19. *فَعَصَى* إِسْرَائِيلُ عَلَى بَيْتِ دَاوُدَ إِلَى هَذَا الْيَوْمِ.

 
.​


----------



## Alexander.t (5 يناير 2012)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *عارفه يا مووون ان ف ناس كتير تحت خط الفقر لكن صدقنى حرام نحمله كل المسؤوليه
> احنا شعب بيكره العمل مش بيقدسه زى شعوب تانيه
> احنا شعب استهلاكى من الدرجه الاولى والانتاج اخر حاجه بنفكر فيها
> سلبياتنا كشعب بتفوق بمراحل سلبياته كرئيس بس احنا كده بنمووووت ف تعليق الشماعات
> ع فكره احد اسباب كراهيتى للثوره نتايجها وسلبياتها مش كلها يعنى حسره ع مبارك *


*بصى يا دونا عشان نكون واضحين الراجل اللى انا شغال معاه الصبح دلوقتى
لما سابلى المحل وسافر انهرده وهيرجع بعد 10 ايام
هو قالى عاوز تجيب حد يشتغل معاك ويريحك هات مش عاوز افتح انت واقفل المحل
لنفترض دلوقتى انى جيبت واحد اشتغل معايا
لما يجى هو يستلم المحل هيستلمه من مين
لو جه لاقى ناقص الف جنيه مثلا هيسأل مين فيهم ؟
نفس الوضع كده مع حسنى مبارك 
لو مش عارف يدور الدوله يتنحى ويريح دماغه
اذا فضل يبقى هو مسئول عن كل كبيره وصغيرها فيها
لو الداخليه بتعتقل شباب وبتعذبهم وهو ميعرفش يبقى ميستحقش مكانه .*


----------



## Rosetta (5 يناير 2012)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> *
> مين اللى قال الاعدام ضد المسيحيه ؟!
> اعتقد اكتر من مره البابا شنوده قال المسيحيه مش بتتعارض مع حكم الاعدام
> من أخذ بالسيف ، بالسيف يؤخذ
> ...


انا مش مصرية ولا عايشة في مصر ولا مرتاحة ماديا ولا مستفيدة من الدفاع عن مبارك شي بس بحكي من منطلق الإنسانية ومن منطلق إنه فعلا المسيحية ضد الإعدام 

*" بَلْ أَحِبُّوا أَعْدَاءَكُمْ وَأَحْسِنُوا  وَأَقْرِضُوا وَأَنْتُمْ لاَ تَرْجُونَ شَيْئاً فَيَكُونَ أَجْرُكُمْ  عَظِيماً وَتَكُونُوا بَنِي الْعَلِيِّ فَإِنَّهُ مُنْعِمٌ عَلَى غَيْرِ  الشَّاكِرِينَ وَالأَشْرَارِ. فَكُونُوا رُحَمَاءَ كَمَا  أَنَّ أَبَاكُمْ أَيْضاً رَحِيمٌ. وَلاَ تَدِينُوا فَلاَ  تُدَانُوا. لاَ تَقْضُوا عَلَى أَحَدٍ فَلاَ يُقْضَى عَلَيْكُمْ.  اِغْفِرُوا يُغْفَرْ لَكُمْ "*  
لوقا 6: 35-37

وغير هيك كلنا نعلم أن المسيحية لا تتدخل في قوانين الحكام والدولة وهذا واضح من قول المسيح *"**أَعْطُوا مَا لِقَيْصَرَ  لِقَيْصَرَ وَمَا لِلَّهِ لِلَّهِ"* 
مرقس 12: 17




> *الزراعه بقيت  دوله متصحره يبقى الرئيس لازم يتعدم فى ميدان عام
> لما يبقى فى اعتقال لشباب جميل كل همه أنه يشوف بلده احسن بلد يبقى الرئيس  لازم يتعدم
> لما يبقى فى تعذيب وانتهاك جسدى وجنسى لشباب من خيرة شباب مصر يبقى الرئيس  لازم يتعدم
> لما تلاقى واحد مليونير وواحد معهوش 3 جنيه ياكل بيهم يبقى الرئيس لازم  يتعدم*


شوف كلامك يا مينا .. نسبت كل الأخطاء على الرئيس مبارك .. ليش؟!
مع العلم إنه الإصلاح يبدأ من قاعدة الهرم مش من رأس الهرم 

شو ذنب مبارك بهاد غني وهداك فقير وهاد عايش وهداك مش ملاقي ياكل !! 
ليش عم تحملوا مبارك ذنب مش ذنبه ؟؟؟

الأمور إللي إنت ذكرتها سابقا يبدأ إصلاحها من الشعب نفسه مش من الحاكم ..!! 
صدقني لو إجا افضل من مبارك بمليون مرة مش رح يتغير حال مصر طالما الشعب هو نفسه مش رايد الإصلاح  لذاته


----------



## Alexander.t (5 يناير 2012)

Rosetta قال:


> انا مش مصرية ولا عايشة في مصر ولا مرتاحة ماديا ولا مستفيدة من الدفاع عن مبارك شي بس بحكي من منطلق الإنسانية ومن منطلق إنه فعلا المسيحية ضد الإعدام
> 
> *" بَلْ أَحِبُّوا أَعْدَاءَكُمْ وَأَحْسِنُوا  وَأَقْرِضُوا وَأَنْتُمْ لاَ تَرْجُونَ شَيْئاً فَيَكُونَ أَجْرُكُمْ  عَظِيماً وَتَكُونُوا بَنِي الْعَلِيِّ فَإِنَّهُ مُنْعِمٌ عَلَى غَيْرِ  الشَّاكِرِينَ وَالأَشْرَارِ. فَكُونُوا رُحَمَاءَ كَمَا  أَنَّ أَبَاكُمْ أَيْضاً رَحِيمٌ. وَلاَ تَدِينُوا فَلاَ  تُدَانُوا. لاَ تَقْضُوا عَلَى أَحَدٍ فَلاَ يُقْضَى عَلَيْكُمْ.  اِغْفِرُوا يُغْفَرْ لَكُمْ "*
> لوقا 6: 35-37
> ...


*كده احنا مش هنخلص يا روزيتا 
هتجبيلى أيه من الانجيل هجيبلك عشرات الايات ويبقى الوضع كما هو عليه والمتضرر يبحث عن ايه اخرى فى الكتاب المقدس تخدم غرضه 
ارجعى واقرى مشاركة استاذى فريدى لو حابه تعرفى موقف المسيحيه 
بس بصراحه عجبنى جدا ردك
وفكرتينى ب رب اسره مسئول عن اسره كامله ام واطفال
ورب الاسره مش بيتشغل والام والاطفال مش لاقيين ياكلو
ونيجى احنا نحط العبء على الام والاطفال :d

شعب ايه اللى هيصلح الامور دى
شعب مش لاقى ياكول لانه مش لاقى شغل
شعب بيتعامل اسوء من معاملة الحيوانات ** ،** فى اقسام البوليس
شعب ايه اللى هيصلح الكلام ده يا روزيتا
هشام الجخ بيقول يعنى ايه مش حاسه بالعمر وغلاوته ؟!
لما قش الرز ثروه بتتحرق ولما نبض الامه ثروه بتتسرق
محدش فاهم حاجه واللى ميعرفش بيقول ثوره !*


----------



## Dona Nabil (5 يناير 2012)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> *بصى يا دونا عشان نكون واضحين الراجل اللى انا شغال معاه الصبح دلوقتى
> لما سابلى المحل وسافر انهرده وهيرجع بعد 10 ايام
> هو قالى عاوز تجيب حد يشتغل معاك ويريحك هات مش عاوز افتح انت واقفل المحل
> لنفترض دلوقتى انى جيبت واحد اشتغل معايا
> ...


*طبعااا احنا قلبناها حوااار والاعضاء هتروقنا دلوقتى :giveup:
يا مووووووون صدقنى مش بعفى النظاااااام من تهمة الفساااد
مبارك وقع ف الفخ من بداية وزارة رجااال الاعمااال للاسف هما اللى ضيعوووه واولهم جيمى ابنه
انا بتكلم عن سلبياااااات الشعب اللى ليها الفضل الاكبر ف الوضع الاقتصااادى اللى وصلناله
عارف من فتره كده كان قاعد معانا رجل اعمال صينى لاقيته بيقولى مشكلة مصريين كلم كتير كتير شغل مفيش:smile01 
احنا شعب مش بتاع شغل
كام عاطل مستنى الشغل يجى لعنده ومش عاوز حتى يتعب ويدور
يا مووون دول الزبالين ف منطقتنا تلاقيهم ماشين واغلى انواع الموبايلات ع ودانهم ويقولك مش لاقيين ياكلوا
بنستسهل ونستورد كل حاااااجه من الابره للصاروخ 
طيب اهو عملنا ثوره وقربنا نحتفل بعيد ميلادها
يعنى سنه عدت تقدر تقولى كسبنا ايه ولا انجزنا ايه
خلناها اسلاميه 100% امبارح الاخوان كانوا مجتمعين مع اشرف عبد الغفور نقيب الممثلين كانوا بيتفقوا ع شكل الفن الفتره الجايه والنهارده نبيله عبيد صرحت وقالت معنديش مشكله اتعامل مع الاخوان ما انا اول اعمالى رابعه العدويه
عارررررررف يعنى ايه نبيله عبيد تمثل للاخوان يعنى عليه العوض ف الفن ههههههه
احنا النهارده بنتكلم ف هيئة هتربينا ف الشوارع
من سنه لو حد كان قالنا هيبقى فيه كده كنا سلمناه للعباسيه يتعالج 
ديوننا الخارجيه والداخليه حدث ولا حرج الخارجيه بس وصلت للترلييون و300 مليون دولار
الاحزاب السياسيه الموجوده كلها مبتعبرش عن الشعب ومش هتطلعنا لفوق بالعكس هتشدنا كلنا لتحت
يا موووون ده احنا مش لاقيين ريس لحد النهارده يقنعنا بنفسه وده ف حد ذاته قمة الفشل
التغيير اللى ميقدمش ايجابيات قلته احسن
خلينى ساكته بقى احسن*


----------



## Rosetta (5 يناير 2012)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> *كده احنا مش هنخلص يا روزيتا
> هتجبيلى أيه من الانجيل هجيبلك عشرات الايات ويبقى الوضع كما هو عليه والمتضرر يبحث عن ايه اخرى فى الكتاب المقدس تخدم غرضه
> ارجعى واقرى مشاركة استاذى فريدى لو حابه تعرفى موقف المسيحيه
> بس بصراحه عجبنى جدا ردك
> ...



عارفة إنه بهيك مش رح نخلص 
طيب إنسى رأي المسيحية في الإعدام بس إتطلع على الموضوع إنه الإصلاح يبدأ من قاعدة الهرم مش من رأس الهرم وهي حقيقة ما حد بيقدر ينكرها 
الشعب هو من بحاجة للإصلاح مش الحاكم ... لأنه شو الفائدة لو جبنا مليون حاكم منيح وكويس والشعب مش رايد الإصلاح والتطوير على نفسه وعلى بلده !

وأنا بكلامي بأيد كلامك برضه، أنا مش عم حط الحق كله على الشعب لانه أكيد في خطأ على الجهتين ولازم الإصلاح يتم بأقل الأضرار ... 
والكلام هاد مش بس للشعب المصري بل لجميع الشعوب الثائرة على حكامها


----------



## Alexander.t (5 يناير 2012)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *طبعااا احنا قلبناها حوااار والاعضاء هتروقنا دلوقتى :giveup:
> يا مووووووون صدقنى مش بعفى النظاااااام من تهمة الفساااد
> مبارك وقع ف الفخ من بداية وزارة رجااال الاعمااال للاسف هما اللى ضيعوووه واولهم جيمى ابنه
> انا بتكلم عن سلبياااااات الشعب اللى ليها الفضل الاكبر ف الوضع الاقتصااادى اللى وصلناله
> ...


*لا لا يا دون متقوميش الاعضاء عليا عشان انتى نائب يعنى هههههه ، لا بجد انتى عارف كويس ان طالما الحوار ماشى فى نطاق محترم ومفيش اى طرف بيتعدى على الاخر بسيب الموضوع ومش بقفله
انا بقفل الموضوع لما بيكون فى تعدي على حد وخروج عن النص
ده بالنسبه للاعضاء 
اما بالنسبه لموضوع الرئيس واننا مش لاقيين حد يقنعنا بنفسه
وبالنسبه للاحزاب ، دى برضه كانت سياسة مبارك 
عارفه يا دونا احنا دلوقتى عاملين زى الفقير اللى مش بياكول لحمه ومره واحده بقى قدامه لحمه كتيير ومن حقه ياكل منه زى ما هو عاوز هيبتدى ياكل ياكل لحد ما يجيله نقرس
احنا كنا لا نفقه شىء فى السياسه وده اللى كان عاوزه مبارك
او بلاش مبارك خلينا نقول النخبه الحاكمه كلها
قبل الثوره كان اهم شىء عند الشعب المصرى الجنيه ،
انما دلوقتى ؟ !
اسلاميه اسلاميه مش هتحصل يا دونا 
وبلاش يبقى عندنا شبح الاسلاميين لانه الشبح نفسه هيقتلنا مش الاسلاميين !
ولو بقيت اسلاميه ، معتقدش انك محتاجه انى أفكرك بعصور الاستشهاد المسيحيه !
الديون ههههههههههههه
بجد المفروض انى اضحك
انتى ليه مصدقه ان علينا ديون
مع ان نفس الاعلام اللى قال علينا ديون هو اللى قال ان مبارك معاه فلوس لا تعد ولا تحصى !
ديون وبورصه هما دول اللى شغلانكم اوى دلوقتى
يمكن انتى كانت تفرق معاكى البورصه زمان
لكن انا اصلا كنت مستفيد ايه منها زمان
ديون ايه اللى على مصر وقناة السويس من اسبوع عملت اعلى ايراد يومى فى تاريخها !
لسه برضه علينا ديون 
وهى الديون كانت ايام مبارك خلصت ودلوقتى بقيت موجوده
عبجى على بلد بتتنهب من ايام الفراعنه ولحد دلوقتى ولسه فيها خير
التغير هيقدم باذن المسيح ايجابيات كتييره جدا
دلوقتى فى حمله اسمها كاذبون حمله ضد المجلس العسكرى
اعتقد لفت مناطق كتييره جدا فى مصر
بتعرض انتهاكات المجلس العسكرى فى حكمى هيكون ليها صدى واسع وعيد الثوره جاى 
وينعيش عيشه فل ينموت احنا الكل*


----------



## Alexander.t (5 يناير 2012)

Rosetta قال:


> عارفة إنه بهيك مش رح نخلص
> طيب إنسى رأي المسيحية في الإعدام بس إتطلع على الموضوع إنه الإصلاح يبدأ من قاعدة الهرم مش من رأس الهرم وهي حقيقة ما حد بيقدر ينكرها
> الشعب هو من بحاجة للإصلاح مش الحاكم ... لأنه شو الفائدة لو جبنا مليون حاكم منيح وكويس والشعب مش رايد الإصلاح والتطوير على نفسه وعلى بلده !
> 
> ...




*ماشى يا روزيتا هخلينى معاكى لاخر المشوار
بتقولى التغير بيبدء من قاعدة الهرم مش من الرأس
مع ان كلامك مش منطقى ، لان لو فى صاحب شركه عاوزها تبقى أفضل ، مش الموظفين اللى فيها هما اللى هيخلوها تبقى أفضل ولكن هو نفسه .
لكن عموماً لو هفترض جدلاً ان التغير بيبدء من قاعدة الهرم
مين قالك ان الشعب المصرى متغيرش
انا فاكر كويس جدا بعد ما خلعنا حسنى مبارك
كان فى حملات من شباب للتغير
مترميش زباله فى الشارع
متسبش الدين
متعاكسش 
متمشيش عكس
الخ الخ من الكلام ده كله
وفعلا كانت حمله ليها صدى حلو
بس للاسف لما الثوره بتاعتنا ابتديت تتسرق كل حاجه بقيت زى ما هى
مين قالك بقى ان الشعب مش عاوز يتغير ؟
حكمك جه منين
يا ترى نزلتى مصر وعرفتى كده من الشعب المصرى عن قرب
ولا بتحكمى من باب الافتراض ان التغير بيبدء من قاعدة الهرم ؟ *


----------



## Dona Nabil (5 يناير 2012)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> *لا لا يا دون متقوميش الاعضاء عليا عشان انتى نائب يعنى هههههه ، لا بجد انتى عارف كويس ان طالما الحوار ماشى فى نطاق محترم ومفيش اى طرف بيتعدى على الاخر بسيب الموضوع ومش بقفله
> انا بقفل الموضوع لما بيكون فى تعدي على حد وخروج عن النص
> ده بالنسبه للاعضاء
> اما بالنسبه لموضوع الرئيس واننا مش لاقيين حد يقنعنا بنفسه
> ...


*يعنى انت عاوز تقولى انه بعد سنه من التنحى لسه برضه مبارك السبب ف اننا مش لاقين رئيس وهو برضه السبب ان الاحزاب بتاكل بعضها 
ده ع كده بقى جباااااااااار وانا مش عارفه
لا وانت الصادق اللحمه كتيييييييير والشعب لا فكر يحطها ف التلاجه علشان متخسرش ولا فكر يطبخ منها سايبها مرميه لحد ما تخسر
يا مووووووون احنا من اول الثوره لدلوقتى قفلنا 1300 مصنننننع احسب انت بقى كام بيت اتخرب
بص كده وشوف حال الثوار ..راحوا فين
اهدافهم كانت نبيله وبريئه واتسرقت منهم الثوره وهما بدال ما يكملوا ثورتهم بدأوا ياكلوا بعض
كل 5 ولا 6 شباب اسسوا ائتلاف بقى عندنا ائتلافات بعدد شعر راسنا ههههههههه
اذا كان اللى قاموا بالثوره مش متفقين ع اهداف تفتكر مين هيتفق ع ايه
شبح الاسلام مش مضايقنى ولا مخوفنى لكن خانقنى لانى بحب مصر الحضاره والسياحه وانت عارف نوايا وافكار الاشباح دى عامله ازاى
لما تكون تصريحات الجنزورى كلها بتتكلم عن الاقتصاد والحال المايل كدب ف كدب 
ولما مؤتمرات المجلس العسكرى اللهم صلى ع النبى عسسسسسسسسسسسسل
ولما المجلس الاستشارى طول اليوم يشجب ويدين ويستنكر حول المائده المستديره
والشعب غرقااااااااان ف المليونيات ايشى حرائر وايشى تطهير وايشى رد الشرف وايشى لم الشمل
نصدق ميييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييين احنا !!*


----------



## Alexander.t (5 يناير 2012)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *يعنى انت عاوز تقولى انه بعد سنه من التنحى لسه برضه مبارك السبب ف اننا مش لاقين رئيس وهو برضه السبب ان الاحزاب بتاكل بعضها
> ده ع كده بقى جباااااااااار وانا مش عارفه
> لا وانت الصادق اللحمه كتيييييييير والشعب لا فكر يحطها ف التلاجه علشان متخسرش ولا فكر يطبخ منها سايبها مرميه لحد ما تخسر
> يا مووووووون احنا من اول الثوره لدلوقتى قفلنا 1300 مصنننننع احسب انت بقى كام بيت اتخرب
> ...


_*مهو فعلاً جبار
مبارك سياسى محنك من الدرجه الاؤلى وانا اعترفله بده .
تفتكرى ليه معملش زى ما الدستور بيقول ؟
يسلم البلد لرئيس المحكمه العليا
وليه سلمها للمجلس الاعلى ؟
احنا اتضحك علينا وكلنا البلوظه حسنى سلمنا للمجلس العسكرى
والدليل ان طنطاوى شهد مع حسنى والعادلى
نقطه كمان انتى مش واخده بالك منها
مبارك لو كان مظلوم واللى تحتيه هما اللى عملو ده كله
كان قلب التربيزه على العادلى بس عشان هما شركاء وفى مركب واحده بيلعبو مع بعض
وعشان برضه طنطاوى شريكهم شهد معاهم فى المحكمه
وابتدى يخلى الناس تكره الثوره والثوار وهو ده اللى بيحصل دلوقتى الناس كلها كرهت الثوره
الامل فى التحرير يا دونا *

_* كل  ما تراه حولك من سرقة و ظلم و قمع هو من صنعهم - و ابنائك و بناتك اليوم  يقولون لك "دعني اصنع ما هو احسن!" - حكم ضميرك و خليك مع الحق.*


----------



## Rosetta (5 يناير 2012)

!! MiNa  ElbataL !! قال:


> *ماشى يا روزيتا هخلينى معاكى لاخر المشوار
> بتقولى التغير بيبدء من قاعدة الهرم مش من الرأس
> مع ان كلامك مش منطقى ، لان لو فى صاحب شركه عاوزها تبقى أفضل ، مش  الموظفين اللى فيها هما اللى هيخلوها تبقى أفضل ولكن هو نفسه .
> لكن عموماً لو هفترض جدلاً ان التغير بيبدء من قاعدة الهرم
> ...


كلامي عن التغيير إنه يبدأ من قاعدة الهرم مش من الرأس أنا شايفيته منطقي  جدا .. خليك معي لنشوف ليه ؟ 
رح أضرب نفس المثال إللي إنت ضربته عن الشركة 
في هي الشركة يا مينا فلنفرض إنه هالمدير كان جدا كويس ومنيح ومحترم وبده  يطور الشركة بس الغلط في الموظفين وهما إللي مش ناويين التغيير ولا التطوير  على أنفسهم ولا على الشركة وشغالين رشاوي وسرقات وغيره .. يبقى الغلط هون  من وين ؟؟؟ من الموظفين صح .. 

غير هيك في مشاركتي السابقة لم أذكر أبدا إنه المقصود بكلامي الشعب المصري  أنا قصدت الشعوب العربية الثائرة على حكامها بشكل عام 

بعدين إحنا مش غريبين عن شعوبنا العربية يا مينا ولا عن عاداتها ولا عن الرشوة والواسطة والسرقات والنهب المنتشر في أوطاننا .. وغير هيك  الشعب العربي شعب كسوووول جدا لا يقدس ولا يسعى للعلم والعمل كالغرب ... 

بتعرف شو أكتر شي بيقهر ... لما يجي شب من هدول الشباب الفاشلين دراسيا  وإللي ضيعوا مستقبلهم بإيديهم وإللي مقضينها شرب وسكر وفي الشوارع ليل نهار ويجي في الأخر يقول مش لاقي أكل وبيلوم  في النظام ؟؟!!!! طيب ليه يلوم النظام والغلط فيه أصلا .. هاد كلام منطقي ولا شو ؟؟؟ 

يبقى ليش نلوم رأس الهرم وحده والغلط الأكبر هو من قاعدة الهرم ...


----------



## oesi no (5 يناير 2012)

انا مع ان التغيير يبقى من قاعدة الهرم الى اعلى وليس العكس


----------



## Alexander.t (5 يناير 2012)

Rosetta قال:


> كلامي عن التغيير إنه يبدأ من قاعدة الهرم مش من الرأس أنا شايفيته منطقي  جدا .. خليك معي لنشوف ليه ؟
> رح أضرب نفس المثال إللي إنت ضربته عن الشركة
> في هي الشركة يا مينا فلنفرض إنه هالمدير كان جدا كويس ومنيح ومحترم وبده  يطور الشركة بس الغلط في الموظفين وهما إللي مش ناويين التغيير ولا التطوير  على أنفسهم ولا على الشركة وشغالين رشاوي وسرقات وغيره .. يبقى الغلط هون  من وين ؟؟؟ من الموظفين صح ..
> 
> ...


*
يا مقدسه روزيتا لما مدير الشركه يكون عارف ان الموظفين بياخدو رشاوى وميرفدهمش يبقى هو مش كويس
مش حسبة برمه هى 1 +1=2
المدير هو المسئول الاؤل والاخير قدام صاحب الشركه
لما يجى صاحب الشركه يسئل المدير الشركه بتخسر ليه
مينفعش يقوله عشان الموظفين مرتشيين وحراميه
لان صاحب الشركه هيقوله ولما انت عارفه انهم مرتشيين وحراميه مخليهم ليه لحد لدوقتى فى الشركه  الا اذا كنت انت كمان مرتشى وحرامى
احنا الشعب صاحب البلد مشغلين حسنى مبارك عندنا
وبعد فتره لقينا البلد بقيت فوق الزباله
جينا نحاسبه قال مش انا ده حبيب العادلى ويوسف بطرس غالى ،،، الخ الخ الخ هما اللى حراميه وهما اللى عملو كده فى البلد
يعنى هو عارف وساكت يبقى هو زيهم ومسيتحقش مكانه.
بسيطه صح ؟*


----------



## Rosetta (5 يناير 2012)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> *
> يا مقدسه روزيتا لما مدير الشركه يكون عارف ان الموظفين بياخدو رشاوى وميرفدهمش يبقى هو مش كويس
> مش حسبة برمه هى 1 +1=2
> المدير هو المسئول الاؤل والاخير قدام صاحب الشركه
> ...


يا مبارك مينا هاد مثال ! 
إحنا عم نحكي عن موظفين تلاتة يا سيدي أربعة في هي الشركة وبيطردهم المدير ماشي
بس في حال وطن كامل عدد مواطنيه بالملايين رح يطرد مين ولا مين ؟؟؟!!!! 
بعدين أنا مش بقول الغلط على قاعدة الهرم لوحدها بس الغلط الأكبر عليها هي ... لازم تبدأ الإصلاح من نفسها ومن ذاتها هي عشان يمتد الإصلاح لباقي أجزاء الهرم بس العيب إنه يكون الغلط فينا ونلوم غيرنا على غلط مش غلطه وعلى ذنب مش ذنبه !


----------



## Dona Nabil (5 يناير 2012)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> _*مهو فعلاً جبار
> مبارك سياسى محنك من الدرجه الاؤلى وانا اعترفله بده .
> تفتكرى ليه معملش زى ما الدستور بيقول ؟
> يسلم البلد لرئيس المحكمه العليا
> ...



سلمنا للمجلس العسكرى علشان حال البلد ف الوقت ده 
انت ناسى مع غياب الامن والداخليه اللى راحت تصيف وقالت عدولى البلد كانت عامله ازاى
 رئيس المحكمه العليا كان هيجيب منيييييين قوات منظمه تمسك البلد
وبعدين ليه متقولشى ان طنطاوووى شهد بالحق وان فعلا مبارك مأصدرش اوامر بقتل المتظاهرين
وبعدين بالمنطق كده لو كان ف اوامر صدرت بكده كان عدد الشهدا هيبقى اد كده عشر مرااات
وكمان فكر هو مبارك مكانش قاااادر يعاند وميسلمش بالساهل كده ولا هو اتنحى علشان مش عاوز البلد تسيب ويطمعوا فيها اخواننا البعدا
وليييييييه مهربش ولا هو مكانش قادر يعملها وانت عارف ان بلالالالالالاد كتيييييير تتشرف انه يروحها وكان هيتكرم باقى عمره
الناس كرهت الثوره وبقت تشتم فيها لانها محققتش حاجه من احلامهم وللاسف مش هتحقق مش نظره تشاؤميه منى لكن هى واقعيه مفرطه 
صدقنى وبامانه ومش بدعى انى يعنى سياسيه مخضرمه ولا حاجه بس انا من اول يوم للثوره وانا قارياها 
وبامانه تانى اتمنى للبلد عكس كل توقعاااتى ليها
وكويس انك شايف ان الثوره اتسرقت يعنى اخدتوا البلد من الوطنى وادتوه للهو الخفى وبما ان ده مكانش هدفكوا كثوار من الاول يبقى كش ملك يا ريس :giveup:


----------



## Dona Nabil (5 يناير 2012)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> *
> يا مقدسه روزيتا لما مدير الشركه يكون عارف ان الموظفين بياخدو رشاوى وميرفدهمش يبقى هو مش كويس
> مش حسبة برمه هى 1 +1=2
> المدير هو المسئول الاؤل والاخير قدام صاحب الشركه
> ...



*يا موووووووون نص الشعب بيدفع رشاااوى للنص التانى
من الخمسين قرش للملاييين 
من اول عسكرى المرور لحد الحى والمحافظه وووووو
كان هيعمل ايه فينا 
ينفينا ويستورد شعب جديد من الصين بقى :giveup:*


----------



## Alexander.t (5 يناير 2012)

Rosetta قال:


> يا مبارك مينا هاد مثال !
> إحنا عم نحكي عن موظفين تلاتة يا سيدي أربعة في هي الشركة وبيطردهم المدير ماشي
> بس في حال وطن كامل عدد مواطنيه بالملايين رح يطرد مين ولا مين ؟؟؟!!!!
> بعدين أنا مش بقول الغلط على قاعدة الهرم لوحدها بس الغلط الأكبر عليها هي ... لازم تبدأ الإصلاح من نفسها ومن ذاتها هي عشان يمتد الإصلاح لباقي أجزاء الهرم بس العيب إنه يكون الغلط فينا ونلوم غيرنا على غلط مش غلطه وعلى ذنب مش ذنبه !


*لا والنبى الا مبارك عشان مبطيقوش هههههههههه
بصى يا روزيتا نظرتك ضيقه شويه للامور
احنا فى دولة مؤسسات
يعنى حسنى مبارك معاه حكومه كامله
كل وزير مسئول عن شىء معين فى الدوله
مثلا وزير الزراعه مسئول عن الزراعه
لما يجى حسنى مبارك يسئل وزير الزراعه 
ها يعمنا ايه اخبار الزراعه عندنا يقوله احنا بنعمل كذا وكذا وكذا
ماشى ايه هى الفتره الزمنيه عشان تحقق ده
وزير الزراعه يقوله 3 سنين مثلا
وفى خلال ال3 سنين الوزير بيبتدى يدى تعليمات للى تحت منه ويسئل اللى تحت منه واللى تحت منه يدى تعليمات للى تحت منه وبتدور كده
والنتيجه بتكون فى الاخر فى وضع الزراعه فى مصر
يجى بقى بعد ال 3 عم حسنى يجيب وزير الزراعه ها يعم عملت ايه ، وزير الزراعه يقوله تمام يا فندم كل شىء تحت السيطره
ووضعنا الزراعى فى تقدم
وحققنا كذا وكذا وكذا
يقوله تمام ربنا معاك شد حيلك شويه عشان عاوزين السنه الجايه يكون فى تقدم اكتر
لو حسنى مبارك سال ولاقى ان مفيش اى انجازات ومشالش الوزير يبقى هو متفق مع سياسة الوزير
وهى دى دولة المؤسسات
احنا مش فى صحرا والرئيس ده مش رئيس قبيله ده رئيس دوله ! *


----------



## grges monir (5 يناير 2012)

> *ينفينا ويستورد شعب جديد من الصين بقى*


اتقالت حكمة 
انقل الشعب المصرىالمانيا مثلا وهات الالمان هنا
المانيا هتبقى مصر و مصر هاتبقى المانيا هههههه
الحدق يفهم


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (5 يناير 2012)

Rosetta قال:


> لا خير في شعب يطالب بإعدام حاكمه !



طب ولما يكون الحاكم دة بيقتل ف شعبه ؟

مش هيبأة في غير نهايتين
اما الشعب يخلص ، ومش هيباة لا فيهم خير ولا شر
اما احنا مجانين ويلا نقفل الموقع وندخل ننام ننه كلنا :smile01


----------



## Rosetta (5 يناير 2012)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> *لا والنبى الا مبارك عشان مبطيقوش هههههههههه
> بصى يا روزيتا نظرتك ضيقه شويه للامور
> احنا فى دولة مؤسسات
> يعنى حسنى مبارك معاه حكومه كامله
> ...


ما أنا عارفة نظام الحكومات يا مينا لأنه عنا نفس الشي كمان 
شعبنا لما ثار للإصلاح ملكنا غير الحكومات لأنه كما ذكرت سابقا الإصلاح من قاعدة الهرم مش من الرأس ...
يعني كمصريين كان الأجدر أن تعترضوا وتثوروا على الحكومات مش على مبارك نفسه ! 

بعدين لاحظ يا مينا أنا إعتراضي كان على تطبيق حكم الإعدام على مبارك، لأنه خلص مبارك راح وما عاد يرجع للحكم وما عاد يفيد هالحكي بس برجع لجملتي السابقة : "لا خير في شعب يطالب بإعدام حاكمه"


----------



## grges monir (5 يناير 2012)

> وللاسف مش هتحقق مش نظره تشاؤميه منى لكن هى واقعيه مفرطه
> صدقنى وبامانه ومش بدعى انى يعنى سياسيه مخضرمه ولا حاجه بس انا من اول يوم للثوره وانا قارياها


اممممم مش تشاؤم دة  دونا
امل يتسمى اية
اها واقعية
احيى فيكى عدم تغيب العقل والقول احنا هنجربهم


----------



## Alexander.t (5 يناير 2012)

Rosetta قال:


> ما أنا عارفة نظام الحكومات يا مينا لأنه عنا نفس الشي كمان
> شعبنا لما ثار للإصلاح ملكنا غير الحكومات لأنه كما ذكرت سابقا الإصلاح من قاعدة الهرم مش من الرأس ...
> يعني كمصريين كان الأجدر أن تعترضوا وتثوروا على الحكومات مش على مبارك نفسه !
> 
> بعدين لاحظ يا مينا أنا إعتراضي كان على تطبيق حكم الإعدام على مبارك، لأنه خلص مبارك راح وما عاد يرجع للحكم وما عاد يفيد هالحكي بس برجع لجملتي السابقة : "لا خير في شعب يطالب بإعدام حاكمه"


*هو مين ممثل الحكومه ؟
وعلى فكره احنا الاؤل ثورتنا كانت على الحكومه بس لما لاقينا 
الرئيس بيشجع الحكومه قلبنا التربيزه على الكل
مش بقولك انتى متعرفيش اللى حصل فى مصر
سقف مطالب 25 يناير كان عيش حريه عداله اجتماعيه
 واقالة الحكومه وبعد ما الحكومه ضربت فينا واحنا صمدنا 
طلع الحاكم الظالم وقال طلبت من الحكومه تقديم استقالتها
واحنا قبلها كنا رفعنا سقف المطالب لاسقاط النظام اللى هو اصلا لما شاف الشعب مش سهل يرجع لبيته قال طلبت من الحكومه تقديم استقالتها 
وانا برضه مازلت عند كلمتى
انا بطلب بأعدام حسنى مبارك فى ميدان عام ليكون عبره لمن لا يعتبر
اما موضوع انك بتقولى لا خير فى شعب يطلب الاعدام لحاكمه
انتى كده مصُره تقوليلى انى مفيش خير فيا
وانا بصراحه يعنى ميفرقش معايا رأيك او رأى اى حد مهما أن كان
لان الخير اللى جوايا انتى متعرفهوش لانك مش ربنا *


----------



## Alexander.t (5 يناير 2012)

grges monir قال:


> اتقالت حكمة
> انقل الشعب المصرىالمانيا مثلا وهات الالمان هنا
> المانيا هتبقى مصر و مصر هاتبقى المانيا هههههه
> الحدق يفهم


*هو انت من الالمان ولا ايه يا جرجس
منتا مصرى برضه
عيب يجماعه نغلط فى نفسنا *
*اللى مش واثق فى قدرات نفسه يتكلم عن نفسه بس *


----------



## Rosetta (5 يناير 2012)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> *وانا بصراحه يعنى ميفرقش معايا رأيك او رأى اى حد مهما أن كان
> لان الخير اللى جوايا انتى متعرفهوش لانك مش ربنا *


طيب مرسي لذوقك يا مينا !
وربنا يجيب إللي فيه الخير لكل الشعوب


----------



## Alexander.t (5 يناير 2012)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *يا موووووووون نص الشعب بيدفع رشاااوى للنص التانى
> من الخمسين قرش للملاييين
> من اول عسكرى المرور لحد الحى والمحافظه وووووو
> كان هيعمل ايه فينا
> ينفينا ويستورد شعب جديد من الصين بقى :giveup:*


*عداله اجتماعيه ، أحد مطالب ميدان التحرير
لو كان فى عداله اجتماعيه
مكنش هيبقى فى رشاوى من أصله
الرشواى سببها عدم العداله الاجتماعيه الناتجه عن سوء ادارة البلاد يا دون*
*وعلى رأيك كان يعمل فى نفسه الاؤل عنده فلوس بالملايين يولع الشعب رشاوى ولا يتحرق بجاز هيجيب ناس من الصين يعنى:59:*


----------



## Alexander.t (5 يناير 2012)

Rosetta قال:


> طيب مرسي لذوقك يا مينا !
> وربنا يجيب إللي فيه الخير لكل الشعوب


*روزيتا انا مغلطش فيكى عشان تقوليلى ميرسى لزوقك !
مع انك غلطتى فى شعب بأكمله وانا متكلمتش 
وعموما انا دى شخصيتى مبيفرقش معايا اى رأى مش مقتنع بيه
وبعدين انا مقولتش حاجه تعيبك انا اتكلمت عن رأيك فقط !
اتمنى متخلطيش الامور
عشان انتى اخت غاليه عليا
فأتمنى متخلطيش الامور عشان متبقاش مناقشه وتخسرنا بعضنا*


----------



## Dona Nabil (5 يناير 2012)

*دمكوا تقل فجأه كده ليه كنت سايباكوا حلوين 
خلاص قفلوا بقى ع الحوار ده بلاها سياسه وكل واحد يروح يكوى لبس العيد بتاعه هههههه*


----------



## Rosetta (5 يناير 2012)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> *روزيتا انا مغلطش فيكى عشان تقوليلى ميرسى لزوقك !
> مع انك غلطتى فى شعب بأكمله وانا متكلمتش
> وعموما انا دى شخصيتى مبيفرقش معايا اى رأى مش مقتنع بيه
> وبعدين انا مقولتش حاجه تعيبك انا اتكلمت عن رأيك فقط !
> ...


لما يا مينا تقولي هالكلام *وانا  بصراحه يعنى ميفرقش معايا رأيك *مفروض شو أفهم من هالحكي ؟ 
بعدين أنا لما أقول الإصلاح لازم يبدأ من الشعب وين غلطت بشو؟؟؟؟ سبيت شي ؟؟ شتمت شي ؟؟ لا طبعا 
يبقى ما غلطت بحد ولا غلطت بشعب كامل غير كل الكلام هاد أنا بكل مشاركاتي كنت أذكر كلامي مش عن الشعب المصري تحديدا وفيك تراجع مشاركاتي وتشوف هالجملة تحديدا ! 



> *وبعدين  انا مقولتش حاجه تعيبك انا اتكلمت عن رأيك فقط !
> اتمنى متخلطيش الامور*


لما تقول لحد تفكيرك متخلف يبقى إنت وجهت إهانة غير مباشرة إله صح يا مينا ولا شو ؟  

على العموم يا ريت ما نكبر الموضوع 
حصل خير وتحياتي إلك ... وبتضلك أخ غالي علي 
سلام ونعمة


----------



## Alexander.t (5 يناير 2012)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *دمكوا تقل فجأه كده ليه كنت سايباكوا حلوين
> خلاص قفلوا بقى ع الحوار ده بلاها سياسه وكل واحد يروح يكوى لبس العيد بتاعه هههههه*


*لا هى بس روزيتا اعتقد فهمتنى غلط مش أكتر
كل سنه وانتم طيبين *


----------



## Alexander.t (5 يناير 2012)

Rosetta قال:


> لما يا مينا تقولي هالكلام *وانا  بصراحه يعنى ميفرقش معايا رأيك *مفروض شو أفهم من هالحكي ؟
> بعدين أنا لما أقول الإصلاح لازم يبدأ من الشعب وين غلطت بشو؟؟؟؟ سبيت شي ؟؟ شتمت شي ؟؟ لا طبعا
> يبقى ما غلطت بحد ولا غلطت بشعب كامل غير كل الكلام هاد أنا بكل مشاركاتي كنت أذكر كلامي مش عن الشعب المصري تحديدا وفيك تراجع مشاركاتي وتشوف هالجملة تحديدا !
> 
> ...



*فين انا قولت انتى تفكيرك متخلف ؟
هاتيلى الجمله دى من مشاركاتى
وانا أعتذر عنها فوراً *
*انا قولت نظرتك ضيقه للامور ومقولتش تفكيرك متخلف اطلاقاً*


----------



## Dona Nabil (5 يناير 2012)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> *لا هى بس روزيتا اعتقد فهمتنى غلط مش أكتر
> كل سنه وانتم طيبين *



*لا بقى يا مووون انت بتكرهها اكمنها طلعت فلول زيى وهى ولا طايقاك علشان بتكره مبارك وعاوز تعدمه
بس يلا حصل خير وانتوا اخوات وتده وتده وتده :smile01*


----------



## Alexander.t (5 يناير 2012)

*يا دونا احنا اخوات من غير اى حاجه
بس انا مغلطش بجد
وحتى فى نيتى يعلم المسيح مكنتش اقصد أغلط
واعتقد انا لو كنت غلطت فى حد يا دونا كنت انتى اول واحده هتبعتيلى على الخاص وتقوليلى امسح الاهانه !
*


----------



## Rosetta (5 يناير 2012)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> *فين انا قولت انتى تفكيرك متخلف ؟
> هاتيلى الجمله دى من مشاركاتى
> وانا أعتذر عنها فوراً *
> *انا قولت نظرتك ضيقه للامور ومقولتش تفكيرك متخلف اطلاقاً*


أنا فرضت يا مينا كتشبيه بأنك تقول لحد "تفكيرك متخلف" فهو رح يفهمها بأنها إهانة لشخصه وبالمثل أنت حكيتلي *وانا  بصراحه يعنى ميفرقش معايا  رأيك
* أوكي هو رأيي مش بيهمك وهاد أكيد شي بيرجعلك وأنا ما فرضت رأيي عليك أساسا بل كنا منتناقش بكل هدوء والإختلاف لا يفسد للود قضية طبعا .. بس في أصول الحوار مفروض نحترم رأي المحاور الطرف التاني حتى لو كان مخالف لرأينا لأنه إحترام رأيه من إحترامه هو نفسه صح يا مينا ولا شو؟  
على العموم حصل خير ويا ريت عنجد ما نكبر الموضوع أكتر من هيك ويصير خلاف بينا لأن عنجد مش حابة يصير هيك شي 
وكل سنة وإنت بألف خير


----------



## Alexander.t (5 يناير 2012)

Rosetta قال:


> أنا فرضت يا مينا كتشبيه بأنك تقول لحد "تفكيرك متخلف" فهو رح يفهمها بأنها إهانة لشخصه وبالمثل أنت حكيتلي *وانا  بصراحه يعنى ميفرقش معايا  رأيك
> * أوكي هو رأيي مش بيهمك وهاد أكيد شي بيرجعلك وأنا ما فرضت رأيي عليك أساسا بل كنا منتناقش بكل هدوء والإختلاف لا يفسد للود قضية طبعا ..
> بس في أصول الحوار مفروض نحترم رأي المحاور الطرف التاني حتى لو كان مخالف لرأينا لأنه إحترام رأيه من إحترامه هو نفسه صح يا مينا ولا شو؟
> على العموم حصل خير ويا ريت عنجد ما نكبر الموضوع أكتر من هيك ويصير خلاف بينا لأن عنجد مش حابة يصير هيك شي
> وكل سنة وإنت بألف خير


*طالما هى وصلتك كده يبقى أنا متأسف ليكِ
بس صدقينى عشان انتى متعرفنيش الكلام وصلك كده
عموماً متأسف تانى وربنا معاكى *


----------



## Rosetta (5 يناير 2012)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> *طالما هى وصلتك كده يبقى أنا متأسف ليكِ
> بس صدقينى عشان انتى متعرفنيش الكلام وصلك كده
> عموماً متأسف تانى وربنا معاكى *


ما قلنا حصل خير يا مينااااااااااا 
صدقني مش بستنى منك أي إعتذار 
بس كان القصد تتوضح الأمور وينحل سوء التفاهم بينا 
سلام المسيح معك


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (5 يناير 2012)

*الا هو مين اللي بيتحاكم يا جماعه 
انا مش شايف لها محاكمه 
ولا حاسس انه هينتج منها حكم 

مش باين القاضي بتاعها احمد رفعت 
اللي اخوه كان قيادي في الحزب الوثني 


انا شايف ان الشعب ينفذ حكمه بنفسه 
يروح المحكمه ويعدموه رمياً " بالتفافه " 
لحد ما يموت من القرف 

نأسف للمشاركه المقرفه :59:
*​​


----------



## esambraveheart (6 يناير 2012)

Rosetta قال:


> انا مش مصرية ولا عايشة في مصر ولا مرتاحة ماديا ولا مستفيدة من الدفاع عن مبارك شي بس بحكي من منطلق الإنسانية ومن منطلق إنه فعلا المسيحية ضد الإعدام
> 
> *" بَلْ أَحِبُّوا أَعْدَاءَكُمْ وَأَحْسِنُوا وَأَقْرِضُوا وَأَنْتُمْ لاَ تَرْجُونَ شَيْئاً فَيَكُونَ أَجْرُكُمْ عَظِيماً وَتَكُونُوا بَنِي الْعَلِيِّ فَإِنَّهُ مُنْعِمٌ عَلَى غَيْرِ الشَّاكِرِينَ وَالأَشْرَارِ. فَكُونُوا رُحَمَاءَ كَمَا أَنَّ أَبَاكُمْ أَيْضاً رَحِيمٌ. وَلاَ تَدِينُوا فَلاَ تُدَانُوا. لاَ تَقْضُوا عَلَى أَحَدٍ فَلاَ يُقْضَى عَلَيْكُمْ. اِغْفِرُوا يُغْفَرْ لَكُمْ "*
> لوقا 6: 35-37
> ...


*لا يسعني الا ان اشكرك جزيل الشكر *
*كلمة الحق تقال رغم كل شئ .. لا كرامة لنبي في وطنه كما قالها المسيح له كل المجد .. و الانصاف الذي لم يجده في وطنه وجده في افواه محبي الحق و المدافعين عن العدل و الانصاف.*
*فخر لنا انه حينما انتوى البعض اذلال الرئيس مبارك انبرى مؤيدوا الحق و العدل من اقاصي الارض ليدافعوا عنه .. و عار علي شعبه ان ياتيه الانصاف من الاردن و من الكويت و من البلدان الاخرى و ان يضن المصريون علي رئيسهم بقليل من هذا العدل و الاصاف .. و عار كل العار علي كارهيه من ابناء شعبه ان ترسل الكويت فريقا من محاميها للانضمام لهيئة الدفاع عنه*​​​​


----------



## Alexander.t (6 يناير 2012)

esambraveheart قال:


> * لا كرامة لنبي في وطنه كما قالها المسيح له كل المجد .*​



*نبى !*
:new6:


----------



## esambraveheart (6 يناير 2012)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> *نبى !*
> :new6:


* و هل كان المسيح " نبي " حينما قالها عن نفسه ؟؟؟؟ *
*واضح انك تاخذ بحرفية الكلم و تفسر كل شئ بسطحية*​


----------



## Alexander.t (6 يناير 2012)

esambraveheart قال:


> * و هل كان المسيح " نبي " حينما قالها عن نفسه ؟؟؟؟ *
> *واضح انك تاخذ بحرفية الكلم و تفسر كل شئ بسطحية*​



*اه المسيح كان نبى انت متعرفش ولا ايه* ؟


----------



## esambraveheart (6 يناير 2012)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> *اه المسيح كان نبى *



*ههههههه*
*طيب.. إلحق اهرب بقي وانفد بجلدك قبل ما حد من الاخوه المحاورين هنا يشوفك*​​​​


----------



## Alexander.t (6 يناير 2012)

esambraveheart قال:


> *ههههههه*
> *طيب.. إلحق اهرب بقي وانفد بجلدك قبل ما حد من الاخوه المحاورين هنا يشوفك*​



*لو متعرفش الموضوع ده ابقى اسال
مش عيب تكون حد كبير فى السن ومبيعرفش عادى يعنى 
المسيح كان نبى بس مكنش نبى فقط خد بالك دى تفرق *


----------



## Rosetta (6 يناير 2012)

يا جماعة الخير خلص بيكفي ! الدنيا عيييييييييييييد وسلام وفرح ومحبة


----------



## Alexander.t (6 يناير 2012)

*عشان خاطرك بس يا روزيتا
كل سنه وانتم طيبين
ده هيكون اخر رد ليا هنا كعضو ** ** انما كمشرف تدخلى هيكون فى اى وقت 
*


----------



## omid (8 يناير 2012)

خساره ان يطردوك يااخ عصام 
و في يوم العيد بالذات 
عيد ميلاد مبارك للجميع 
مرحب بك معنا في كل الاوقات
اخوك هوب ​


----------

